

HN referenced in official Google Tablet UI mocks - roachsocal
http://dev.chromium.org/chromium-os/user-experience/form-factors/tablet

======
roachsocal
In the last static UI mock image, the designer (Glen Murphy) leaves a little
tip of hat to Hacker News.

